# How we doing on the turkey department?



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey 
I was just checking to see if any one has been having any luck with the 2009 spring turkey season. I shot my turkey 1 hour into opening morning. It was not the greatest Turk but it was my first ever so it looked good too me.
Any way post up some pictures of yours and I will try and do the same.

Thanks


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

nope not one been out bout 6 times and the closest iv come to a turkey was when a hen walked by.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice bird man!!
here is the picture of mine, shot 2 days ago


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

nice bird :beer:


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

After I shot my first bird I had some time to debate whether or not to get another tag, but i said what the hey I might get lucky so i bought another tag. One day before I left for school i decided to put in a hour sitting under a tree along a fence line next the woods. And surprise surprise guess who comes out of the woods.... :lol:


























I remembered to take lots of pictures this time  
my first Turk was 17 pounds, no spurs, 3 inch beard (not the best)
and this guy was 15 pounds, 1" spurs, 7 1/2 inch beard and a big fan.

What a season!!!! :lol:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice bird again!You live up in Canada dont you your lucky you can get more then 1 tag i live in North Dakota were lucky if u get 1 every 2 or 3 years and theres some people that go 5 years or more with out a tag.Im lucky i got the my second year in a row last year i was guaranteed a tag since It was my first year.This year tho isent looking to good for me the season ends Sunday and we dont have any birds pattered or roosted.evil birds!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Terrible... Birds are hard to find this year. For me anyway... I think I picked a rough zone though...


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Hang in there boys! keep trying you will get one eventually 
and post some pics when you do


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

Well the season ended Sunday and we came up empty handed.Went out about 8-10 times or sone of the reasons i think i didnt fill my tag is that we had some birds patterned and i live in Mayville-Portland North Dakota and it was along the Goose river witch flooded and pushed them out.But ill get em next year. :sniper:


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a jake and big brother got jake and tom. Decided not to go on the last day, went on the ocean instead


----------

